# Water Feature Build



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Decided to put in a water feature. Simple rainfall with 1in PVC and a river rock base. It's 4 1/2 ft by 8f.

The weather didn't cooperate this weekend so I'll probably finish it over the next week or wait for the weekend.


----------



## weed_wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

Cool project. Look forward to seeing the final product. I have not seen this type of water feature before.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Looking forward to this finished project &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks, I'm excited to see how it works out, too. I got the top on and a coat of linseed oil on yesterday. I might need to move the reservoir back a little to capture the falling water. Not looking forward to digging again, but it was at a strange angle, so it will be worth fixing it now. I'm going to use 2 GPH irrigation drippers every 3/4 in on the PVC to control the flow. It's going to be powered by a 20ft lift, 2100 gal pond pump.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Progress pic


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Worked on getting the drippers in the 1in PVC. I drilled out a hole a little smaller than the fitting and used a heat gun to warm up the pvc and quickly pushed in the dripper before the hole shrunk back down. After the pic below I added a healthy amount of silicon around each one. They are spaces at 1 in. Also started working on the pump plumping.


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

I'd be interested to see how the pump performs. What pump model are you using?


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Testing out the pump. Everything is running smoothly!


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Tadow781 said:


> I'd be interested to see how the pump performs. What pump model are you using?


It's a 2100 GPH submersible waterfall pump.


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

It works!


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

I'll add one or two more drippers on the right side, and then a few coats spar varnish. I thInk I'll be able to finish up the river rock base over the next few days, and call it done.


----------



## Nick2879 (May 21, 2019)

My wife saw this on Pinterest and has it on my to do list. Nice job!


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Nick2879 said:


> My wife saw this on Pinterest and has it on my to do list. Nice job!


I followed the basic guidance of that post but it was far too small for my space. It's coming along nicely for sure.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

We are getting some sun in the Seattle area today, so I just put on 3 thin coats of spar varnish. That In addition to the boiled linseed oil should give me the weatherproofing I'm looking for, even in this PNW climate. I'll be working on the landscaping around the base over the next day or so and it should be done before the grill gets fired up this weekend. I can then get back to the lawn!


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Outside of some cleaning up around the project, including some new mulch and a few tall grass plants. It's finished! I think I'll run electrical to a box on the fence in the next few weeks and at that time I might add an LED strip on the inside top, pointing down at the stream.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

that looks really good. job well done


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Getting Fat said:


> that looks really good. job well done


Thanks! It's big, and I was a little unsure of it at first, but I love it now.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

A photo from where it's mostly viewed.


----------



## weed_wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

Cool, the LED will really make it pop. It's like a portal to your landscape.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Badass, gave me a great idea thanks. Consider doing a video posting to YouTube and link to this thread please &#128077;


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

ThomasPI said:


> Badass, gave me a great idea thanks. Consider doing a video posting to YouTube and link to this thread please 👍


 I was thinking about it! Maybe I will lol


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Really nice!


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

Do you hear the water dripping? For me thats one of the biggest allures of a water feature and why I'm planning to add a pond-less waterfall down the road.

Thats a great project though and it looks fantastic.


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

nnnnnate said:


> Do you hear the water dripping? For me thats one of the biggest allures of a water feature and why I'm planning to add a pond-less waterfall down the road.
> 
> Thats a great project though and it looks fantastic.


Yeah, it's an 8ft drop so it's pretty loud. I also agree that the sound is one of the biggest reasons I wanted to do the build, and also why I went so tall with it. Here is a video of the sound


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Even with the 737 flying over, you can hear it well. lol


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

source video??? if anyone's interested in doing this project.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuiWHC59-TU


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Yes, that's the one I basically followed, but there are a few others out there with the same design, too. Also there is a guy will send you the rainfall pvc with drippers already installed from Etsy. I'll try and find that and post it here.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Here is info https://www.artfullyrogue.com/


----------



## RayTL (Jun 4, 2018)

Great looking water feature @Are-Jay !


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

Back to focusing on the turf!


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

nice work!


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

This is fantastic!


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

@Are-Jay Looks great! I have a water feature in my backyard and love it as well. How are you dealing with water evaporation?


----------



## Are-Jay (Sep 9, 2018)

bhutchinson87 said:


> @Are-Jay Looks great! I have a water feature in my backyard and love it as well. How are you dealing with water evaporation?


With it being a 55g tank, it being in the path of my irrigation routine, and living in the PNW, I'm thinking I'll need to hit it with the hose from time to time, but I don't think it will be a huge issue.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

That's nice, however in Oklahoma the wind would be blowing that water everywhere but back to the tote


----------

